# My 5week old Pigeon is kinda laying on his side??



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi My Pigeon just started to seem to like laying kinds on his side with one wing tucked under him...??? is this normal, or should I be concerned. Other than that he seems fine..Any Ideas???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It can be a real problem. It's a symptom of a serious "I own this place" attitude. The next thing you know, he'll have you picking out only the best treats from the seed mix to hand feed him in this reclined position. You need to institute some "tough love" before things get REALLY out-of-hand.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

bradygirl said:


> Hi My Pigeon just started to seem to like laying kinds on his side with one wing tucked under him...??? is this normal, or should I be concerned. Other than that he seems fine..Any Ideas???




Hi bradygirl, 


This is something they do when they are post pretty young.


I always thought of it like how Row Boats lay on Shore, tilted over, maybe even way over too.


One of my Doves, who is young but not real young, likes to lay with both Wings tucked under him. 

I have never seen anyone else do that, ever...but he does it all the time..!



Phil
l v


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Like this? http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1285887479046182405QCphKD

My pigeon and doves do this all the time!  

Suz.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poulette said:


> Like this? http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1285887479046182405QCphKD
> 
> My pigeon and doves do this all the time!
> 
> Suz.


Suz, I can sure tell that you love your birds. Really cute pictures of them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yea...that is a great, 'Classic' image there Paulette...that is the look alright...


Perfect..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I particularly like it when new rescues start lolling around like that.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> I particularly like it when new rescues start lolling around like that.
> 
> Cynthia


My little squeaker visitor is taking on that position now. Too cute.  

Cindy


----------

